
Starting is easy. Finishing is hard. Finish something at Finish Weekend. - bryckbost
http://finishweekend.com/
======
armandososa
I had a similar idea. I called it a launchaton (contrast with hackaton) but
thought of it more like a virtual event (I'm not in Sillicon Valley) but never
got to really execute it.

~~~
ubi
not sure if trolling.

~~~
armandososa
why? Is my english _that_ bad?

~~~
luke_s
No, no, you English is fine. However, its highly ironic that you never managed
to finish and launch your event. An event who's entire purpose is to help
people finish and launch things ...

~~~
joe_bloggs
its like rain on your wedding day

~~~
sjwright
No, it's not. It's ironic.

~~~
davux
The whole point of that song was that everything seemingly ironic was NOT in
fact ironic at all. :)

------
moizsyed
A product is never finished, only shipped.

It should be called Ship Weekend

~~~
bryckbost
Very true, but then we wouldn't be able to transition to a vacation site for
weekend getaways in Finland if things go south…

~~~
angelbob
Sadly, only for people with bad spelling - I think "Finnish" has two N's :-)

~~~
sliverstorm
Just claim at the last minute that the domain name and all the press releases
were spelled by an idiot, and you just noticed his mistake

------
colinyoung
This is really cool. I'd suggest, though, that the creators of the site give
more info about the venue and the people that'll be there- I live in Chicago,
so it would be really easy to head there. I could probably drag a bunch of
people with me, but I know they'd want more info.

Totally exciting though, and I like the choice of place.

~~~
bryckbost
Thanks for the feedback. We'll be sure to get more info regarding the venue
and location soon.

If you're in Chicago, come on over!

~~~
inuhj
I would definitely make it to one as well.

------
seancron
This reminds me of "Launch an App Month" last November
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1773398>).

Here's the Facebook group that was formed for those who are interested:
<https://www.facebook.com/groups/launchinnov/>

------
subpixel
I totally love that this is happening in a small midwestern city I've never
heard of before and it already has about 100 RSVPs. I'm impressed - and if
that sounds condescending it's b/c I've written this poorly. I think it's damn
cool.

~~~
ktsmith
It seems a lot of smaller towns with local Universities or Colleges have more
activity than one might expect. Slashdot came out of Holland, MI while Rob
Malda and Jeff Bates were attending Hope College.

------
timjahn
Cool idea. Curious, how will it be different than Startup Weekend? How will
you concentrate more on the finishing aspect of projects?

Also, love that you're doing this in Holland! Great little town.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Startup weekend encourages new ideas, this focuses more on projects that you
had started at some point in time and had just abandoned.

~~~
bryckbost
You nailed it! You could consider it a hackfest with an emphasis on finishing
something you've been meaning to get around to, just haven't had the time.

------
athst
I imagine this would attract a lot better audience than Startup Weekend,
because it implies that you actually were able to get something started on
your own.

------
darrennix
I think this is a great concept. I've half-started at least a dozen projects
that never made it off localhost. I want to finish some of the better ones if
only to stick them up on Github and a Hostgator account as a living portfolio.

------
johns
How do we get in touch to sponsor? Or feel free to get in touch.
jsheehan@twilio.com

~~~
bryckbost
I'll be getting in touch shortly.

------
doorty
It should be called Launch Weekend, and if it was in San Francisco I'd be
there.

------
nbroyal
Anyone up for organizing one out here in the Bay Area for the same weekend (or
the near future, if Nov. 12th is too last minute)?

I have an iPhone app I've been trying to finish for a while now, but real life
keeps getting in the way. This would be the perfect final push to get it over
the goal line.

~~~
jessedhillon
I would like to put something together but I'm not sure I've got the resources
to pull it off myself. If anyone else can help, please contact me -- my email
address is in my profile.

------
adambrochill
I can host one of these in LA the same weekend if people are interested.
Email's in profile.

------
themanr
It would be nice to have an online version somehow. Maybe a HN thread or start
a reddit?

------
sbirarda
Wish this was closer to me (SF). Nice to see Twitter bootstrap in use!

~~~
illdave
I had to double check to see it was Bootstrap, looks great.

~~~
aba_sababa
The signup button gives it away...

------
MikeGrace
Cool! Maybe we can get something like this is Austin. Love the idea of
focusing on launching and getting it out there. Too many of my projects die in
my head and half way through.

------
bschlinker
Looks like on the "people" page, someone was attempting to see if the Register
input is sanitized? There is one name which appears to include some
scripting..?

------
alecco
Looks cool but who is going to do the work? Is this advice only? Are
attendants expected to work on each other's project?

------
JoshTriplett
I love this idea; I hope to see it spread to other locales as well. Anyone for
a Finish Weekend Portland?

~~~
untog
I'd love to see one of these in NYC. I'd be keen to help organize it too, if
anyone else is interested.

~~~
kateray
+1 NYC

------
Step
Great idea. Hope you share how it turns out. Now I'd like to do something
similar in Atlanta...

------
marmich
Great idea! I'm going to be with you mentally but do the work at home, Europe.

------
kqueue
That's why you should start from the finish line and move backwards.

------
Mizza
I love the idea! But no project is ever finished - only abandoned.

------
Raphael
Yeah, maybe you can finish load testing your server. (Sorry.)

------
codabrink
Wow, this is right in my area. I'm definitely going!

------
dkrich
Great idea. Wish I was still in Ann Arbor.

~~~
bomatson
Likewise :/

------
nedwin
Nice use of Twitter's Bootstrap :)

------
thomasfl
Hyvää Suomi viikonloppuna.

------
cfinger
Haha, Awesome. This is great, we need one in SF now.

------
skeptical
This is great, I have a couple of projects that would need a push. I get bored
when things evolve into something that requires knowledge areas that 1)I do
not master and 2) have no proper/comprehensive docs I can resource to.

Hope the idea catches on, would sure love to see something like this in
europe.

